
The economic collapse: When, and what can we do? - ColinWright
http://vinay.howtolivewiki.com/blog/other/when-2713
======
ChuckMcM
I like the Hexayurt, that's pretty cool.

------
J3L2404
"I moved to Ireland for the food – not the potato stew, but the 6m people on
land that supported 8m before the age of oil. I moved here for the culture –
you couldn’t get a fascism going here with two Hitlers, four Maos and a
cocker-spaniel. 400 years of saying “feck” to central authorities has left
cultural scars of breathtaking depth, but those scars are character armor,
too. You can’t slide a sheet of paper between two stones here, when you see
it."

